# AYSO United Expands to San Diego



## AYSO United San Diego (Feb 6, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/AYSOUnitedSoCal/posts/942516419823866


----------



## N00B (Feb 6, 2021)

AYSO United San Diego said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/AYSOUnitedSoCal/posts/942516419823866


Launching during a pandemic seems like an uphill battle.  Do they have fields?


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2021)

I thought AYSO was already in San Diego.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 6, 2021)

N00B said:


> Launching during a pandemic seems like an uphill battle.  Do they have fields?


the tricky thing especially is that United has certain tryout protocols ayso requires to keep things fair and meritorious.  Kids are recruited not only from other clubs but from extras, all stars, and core but most core programs haven’t been training and extras and all star selections didn’t take place last year. Even is some ayso regions are practicing, it’s unlikely all the regions covered by a particular United training hub are or that all the kids who might want to play are.  Then there are potential coach parents, some talent of which may not want to do it.  Adds to the complications of this more than somebody launching a new club and trying to poach coaches and players.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Feb 7, 2021)

What is the difference between AYSO Matrix and AYSO United?


----------



## AYSO United San Diego (Feb 7, 2021)

N00B said:


> Launching during a pandemic seems like an uphill battle.  Do they have fields?


Yes, both hubs have a more than ample supply of permitted fields for games and practices.


----------



## AYSO United San Diego (Feb 7, 2021)

Gkdad1 said:


> What is the difference between AYSO Matrix and AYSO United?


One big difference, AYSO Matrix is designed to be a volunteer organization at the coach level, the vast majority of Matrix clubs operate with volunteer coaches.
AYSO United allows for the flexibility of teams to have volunteer coaches or paid coaches.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Feb 7, 2021)

espola said:


> I thought AYSO was already in San Diego.


Your buddy EOTLadyboys may try adopting a child now.  He/she/it loves AYSO.


----------



## SoulTrain (Feb 7, 2021)

North County and San Marcos is already over-saturated with clubs between City SC - San Marcos (San Marcos Revolution), Albion - North (San Marcos United), FC Golden State - Carlsbad, City SC - Carlsbad, Encinitas Express, FC Heat, Vista Storm, Cardiff Sockers (Mustangs) and Oceanside Breakers all within an easy-drive 10 mile radius.  From what I've seen, AYSO United is well over $1500 per year which is comparable with the rest of the clubs mentioned, not the huge savings one would expect from the AYSO name.  Not sure why they would try to put their time and effort into this area but good luck.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 8, 2021)

SoulTrain said:


> North County and San Marcos is already over-saturated with clubs between City SC - San Marcos (San Marcos Revolution), Albion - North (San Marcos United), FC Golden State - Carlsbad, City SC - Carlsbad, Encinitas Express, FC Heat, Vista Storm, Cardiff Sockers (Mustangs) and Oceanside Breakers all within an easy-drive 10 mile radius.  From what I've seen, AYSO United is well over $1500 per year which is comparable with the rest of the clubs mentioned, not the huge savings one would expect from the AYSO name.  Not sure why they would try to put their time and effort into this area but good luck.


Particularly on the Younger’s side, they are able to build competitive teams even in really crowded areas because they can pick from the large ayso core base (along with extras and all stars).  It essentially gives them the first crack at kids in ayso (over a variety of regions) who want to move up to club or who may never have considered club or maybe leaned to another travel sport and it’s a very large pool to pick from. Also unlike some clubs, given the tryout protocols, their emphasis seems to be less about having kids skilled at any particular position than about recruiting good athletes and taking their skills next level.  It does mean their styles tend to favor more direct soccer at least at the younger levels.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Particularly on the Younger’s side, they are able to build competitive teams even in really crowded areas because they can pick from the large ayso core base (along with extras and all stars).  It essentially gives them the first crack at kids in ayso (over a variety of regions) who want to move up to club or who may never have considered club or maybe leaned to another travel sport and it’s a very large pool to pick from. Also unlike some clubs, given the tryout protocols, their emphasis seems to be less about having kids skilled at any particular position than about recruiting good athletes and taking their skills next level.  It does mean their styles tend to favor more direct soccer at least at the younger levels.


I'm not sure I follow that reasoning.  Did you come to the "favor more direct soccer" conclusion by logic or by direct observation?


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 8, 2021)

espola said:


> I'm not sure I follow that reasoning.  Did you come to the "favor more direct soccer" conclusion by logic or by direct observation?


Direct observation, though my experience is only with the youngers.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 8, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Particularly on the Younger’s side, they are able to build competitive teams even in really crowded areas because they can pick from the large ayso core base (along with extras and all stars).  It essentially gives them the first crack at kids in ayso (over a variety of regions) who want to move up to club or who may never have considered club or maybe leaned to another travel sport and it’s a very large pool to pick from. Also unlike some clubs, given the tryout protocols, their emphasis seems to be less about having kids skilled at any particular position *than about recruiting good athletes a*nd taking their skills next level.  It does mean their styles tend to favor more direct soccer at least at the younger levels.


I think this can be said for the majority of clubs.  Especially at the younger ages.  Coaches get super excited when a fast kid or a tall kids shows up.  And if a kid is a foot taller than the rest and can run fast-  Watch out.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 8, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I think this can be said for the majority of clubs.  Especially at the younger ages.  Coaches get super excited when a fast kid or a tall kids shows up.  And if a kid is a foot taller than the rest and can run fast-  Watch out.


Agree, the thing about the AYSO United and Extras tests though is that they tend to favor kids who are natural strikers.  It's been a couple years now since I've seen anyone go through them, but the tests for example didn't have a very long section on defending against a 1 v 1.  For the goalkeeper portion one time, they only gave 5 minutes (and between the 4 candidates I think my kid got 4 shots, only 2 of which were on target) and he wasn't even given time to change into gloves.  By contrast, the running portion was 1/3 of the tryout.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm sure it varies a lot by region, age group and coach.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 8, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I'm sure it varies a lot by region, age group and coach.


Yes, I agree, but the starting place is the guidance that AYSO puts out for the tests, since a lot of AYSO operations is manual driven.  The variable is how each region/coach chooses to use that instruction.


----------



## espola (Feb 8, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Yes, I agree, but the starting place is the guidance that AYSO puts out for the tests, since a lot of AYSO operations is manual driven.  The variable is how each region/coach chooses to use that instruction.


Is that your own theory, or direct observation?


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 8, 2021)

espola said:


> Is that your own theory, or direct observation?


I've been through the coach thing with core (3 different players), the referee thing in core/extras/united tournaments (including the intermediate license), 1 player in core/extras, and 2 players in core/extras/united, and my brother coached DN in extras.  AYSO is very manual driven.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Feb 8, 2021)

The last thing this area needs is another club!  Enough already!!


----------



## dad4 (Feb 11, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Agree, the thing about the AYSO United and Extras tests though is that they tend to favor kids who are natural strikers.  It's been a couple years now since I've seen anyone go through them, but the tests for example didn't have a very long section on defending against a 1 v 1.  For the goalkeeper portion one time, they only gave 5 minutes (and between the 4 candidates I think my kid got 4 shots, only 2 of which were on target) and he wasn't even given time to change into gloves.  By contrast, the running portion was 1/3 of the tryout.


Tryouts will depend on the particular set of volunteers.  Our tryouts were heavy on 1v1 and cone drills.  GK was pretty long, too.  20 shots per keeper.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 12, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Tryouts will depend on the particular set of volunteers.  Our tryouts were heavy on 1v1 and cone drills.  GK was pretty long, too.  20 shots per keeper.


The manual does specify 1v1 and cone drills as part of the exam.  20 shots per keeper is more substantial than I've seen, but still also nothing even for a younger's keeper.


----------



## sdklutz (Feb 17, 2021)

Soccer Cat said:


> The last thing this area needs is another club!  Enough already!!


To be fair, North County Matrix has been around. I understand this is basically a rebranding of the existing  Club.  They also primarily have had paid coaches over the past couple of years. Although there has been a lot of turnover at the top of the club.

My opinion, it’s time they go back to rec soccer and let City SC San Marcos and Albion North fight it out. I am putting my bet on City SC San Marcos. They have brought in a lot of good coaches over the past 2 years. Eventually San Marcos should consolidate into one club. It would be best for you the community, the players and the families.


----------



## gauchos1991 (Feb 28, 2021)

Some insights in to the AYSO United Club Soccer program which has a lot of teams  in SoCal, NoCal, AZ, and other states. https://www.aysounited.org
*Fees usually run under $1,000.00 and not $2000 like many of the clubs.  Club sponsor is New Balance/soccer.com.
*All DOC+coaches have USSF licenses as well as additional certificates from AYSO and other international soccer federations.  Coaches held to a higher standard of conduct and will be dismissed for not following core values of Club.  
*Club  guarantees 50 percent playing time during games for players which is now being adopted by USSF grassroots soccer.
*United Clubs compete in traditional CA club leagues,+state cup. Starting to compete in some showcase tourney's  with  select teams made up of players from SoCal, NoCal, and AZ.   College and Pro pathway launched recently. 
*United hubs have designated systems of play so teams can transition to a  4-3-3 system.


----------



## SoulTrain (Feb 28, 2021)

Not sure where you are getting your numbers but show me where fees are under $1k per year for anything but the U8 age group and under.  Looks like $2500 per year after all in.  And every club has some sponsor for uniforms, doubt New Balance or Soccer.com is doing anything special for them to reduce costs.  

See below from the AYSO United Bay Area site.    


			FAQs
		


*What is the cost*
The cost for the program is $1,450. It covers team activities and other costs during the fall and spring season.

5)      *Are there any other costs?*
Yes, there are some other costs you might/will occur. These include the following:

Uniforms. All players require a uniform, if your uniform fits from last year, you can use that.
Tournaments. Any tournaments you as a team enter will require you to pay the entry costs.
Camps and specialized clinics. These are *not* compulsory, but if you wish to attend, there will be an additional cost
Head Coach travel and accommodation for overnight tournaments. If your team attends a tournament that requires an overnight stay, the team will cover the cost of the Head coach accommodation if necessary.


----------



## Riggins (Mar 3, 2021)

If you can pay $1450 for a year of club that is amazing. In the OC area clubs cost between $2700 and $3200. In this area AYSO has been playing in Coast league, but our teams have come up against them in tournaments. In my experience, they do not play kick ball or "favor direct". Each one we have played has followed closely the direction of Bright and work a very nice spread field, possession, style. Not afraid to pass backwards, switch the field, work the give and go, etc. The did tend to be a bit on the smaller side and a bit less athletic than "the big clubs", but that's to be expected since most of their teams were Silver or below.

If my kids were just starting in club, and not already 6 years in, I'd definitely consider them as a great "first club" option.


----------

